# Is anyone going to try the low fat sausages?



## Darkstream (Mar 2, 2005)

Has anyone tried, or are they going to try my low fat sausages?

I have some more flavouring recipes that I have developed, including a low fat fresh pepperoni for diet pizzas, and a Texas Hot Link recipe.

But if there is no interest I will not type them up.


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2005)

i've been wanting to try it. either i have the time and no money
for ingredients, or i just don't have the time. nothing ever pans
out around here lol. i am intersted about the pepperoni too.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 2, 2005)

They sound good to me.  Why don't you type one or two of them up.  Maybe once some of the others saw them they might be interested.  Thanks!!


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 2, 2005)

Darkstream, never mind I found your lowfat sausage post.  Your recipes look great!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 4, 2005)

Darkstream;  I believe we've discussed sausage ideas before, talking about removing fat and replacing with gluten, or TVP.  Pearl Barley might also work as a fat replacement as it has a light flavor and womewhat spongey texture.  

I haven't tried your recipes yet as I have been hit with a bad bronchitis for the last 3-1/2 weeks, and now am preparing for my daughter's wedding reception tomorrow.  I have to cook a 28 lb. inside round, a 22 pound turkey (on the grill), make cole slaw, and the wedding cake.  I get to start tonight, after work, and have it prepared by 4:00 p.m. tommorow.  My youngest son, other daughter, and sister are assisting me.  But it's going to be a hectic time.

When things settle down, I will be trying your cooked sausage ideas, as I don't have the equipment to make cured sausages (though my all time favorite is pepperoni).  My only problem there is that my wife is a super taster and can't eat anything with any kind of pepper in it.

Go ahead and post.  I've copied and pasted your past recipes to my hard drive and will give them a shot when I can.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 6, 2005)

OK.

Here are the recipes.

Original process here:


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6532
Pepperoni

To ½ pound of my standard pork sausage mix PLUS 1 ounce of lean, minced, heavily smoked bacon, add the following seasoning:

2 ½ to 3 teaspoons of cayenne pepper
½ teaspoon dried mustard powder (Colemans English)
½ teaspoon black pepper corns coarse cracked
10 fennel seeds, ground
large clove of sweet garlic minced/creamed
pinch of mixed herbs 
1 ½ teaspoons of Hungarian paprika
replace the liquid with white wine

This makes a fresh pepperoni for use in topping your diet pizzas. Fat content less than 5%. (I have not tried drying, or curing this yet, but if you have the facilities and skill, it should give a good result)



Texas Hot Links

(By Kind permission of Big Wheel via Parson Snows)

To ½ pound of my standard pork sausage mix add the following spices:

½ teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
½ teaspoon red chilli flakes
½ teaspoon cayenne
½ teaspoon Hungarian paprika
½ teaspoon whole mustard seeds
3/4 teaspoon minced garlic
1/12 teaspoon (tiny pinch) of each of the following:
ground bay leaf, aniseed seeds, coriander seeds, thyme
salt to taste or ¾ teaspoon of Morton’s Tender Quick
one fluid ounce of beer

Serve with additional mustard of your choice and Lone Star.


Beef  Bangers


Substitute low fat minced beef for pork in the standard mix and add the following spices:

½ teaspoon of each of the following:
white pepper fine ground, black pepper coarse ground, nutmeg, ground sage, and:
¼ teaspoon of the following:
ground mace, ground dried ginger, ground corriander.

Happy stuffing!


----------

